# hanging sausage in WSM



## gdp (Dec 3, 2019)

Sorry if this has been asked before but I didn't find anything.  I like to do hot dogs and snack sticks on my 18in WSM and can only get about 4.5 lbs coiled on the 2 racks.  I'd like to find a way to hang the meat vertically and take advantage of all the empty space between the racks. Should be able to get a lot more meat loaded that way.  
Has anyone found a way to do this? Would be nice to build something without welding since I don't have access to a welder.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 3, 2019)

Make some hooks out of #9 wire or SS filler rod.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 3, 2019)

Lowes or Homepeepot and get some SS, S hooks


----------



## gdp (Dec 3, 2019)

poacherjoe said:


> Make some hooks out of #9 wire or SS filler rod.





SFLsmkr1 said:


> Lowes or Homepeepot and get some SS, S hooks


I thought about that but can't figure out how I can hang the meat and then install the rack unless another person holds the rack while another hangs the meat.  I was thinking about buying an extra top rack and cutting every 2nd or third bar out to allow me to lower the meat on hooks while the rack is in place.


----------



## anstissk (Dec 4, 2019)

Can you load the sausages on the hooks first, and then hold the grate with one edge of it balanced on the smoker while you hang sausages from the under side. Then take both hands and lower the grate with the sausages hanging into the WSM?

Getting a separate modified grate isn't a bad idea, but this way will get you going now. 

Another idea that I think would work is just holding the grate vertically in one hand and sliding the hooks on the grate with the other. This will send all the sausage to one side, but when you are done loading, put the grate in the smoker and adjust sausage spacing from the top side by sliding the hooks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2019)

There sure are a lot of inventive minds on here!
Al


----------



## gdp (Dec 6, 2019)

anstissk said:


> Can you load the sausages on the hooks first, and then hold the grate with one edge of it balanced on the smoker while you hang sausages from the under side. Then take both hands and lower the grate with the sausages hanging into the WSM?
> 
> Getting a separate modified grate isn't a bad idea, but this way will get you going now.
> 
> Another idea that I think would work is just holding the grate vertically in one hand and sliding the hooks on the grate with the other. This will send all the sausage to one side, but when you are done loading, put the grate in the smoker and adjust sausage spacing from the top side by sliding the hooks.


That last one sounds pretty good.  I'll give that a try before getting another grate.  Thanks to all of you for the advice.


----------



## doughboyb (Dec 8, 2019)

gdp said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but I didn't find anything.  I like to do hot dogs and snack sticks on my 18in WSM and can only get about 4.5 lbs coiled on the 2 racks.  I'd like to find a way to hang the meat vertically and take advantage of all the empty space between the racks. Should be able to get a lot more meat loaded that way.
> Has anyone found a way to do this? Would be nice to build something without welding since I don't have access to a welder.
> Thanks in advance!


There are rib hanging kits from Gateway Drum Smokers.. will also fit the 18" wsm perfectly. Been on my wish list for a while now.


----------

